# Pro-Line Self Rinse Question



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got mine, but the directions don't say how much to use.

I'm just going to be using it to clean Poppy's face, on days I don't feel like going through the whole Spa Lavish ordeal. Should I just start with a pinch here and a pinch there?

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I mix it maybe 1/3 Proline to 2/3 distilled water in a spray bottle (sorry I don't actually measure). Spray on a cotton ball or cotton bad to clean with. If I'm cleaning pee or something I'll spray it right on the coat.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jmm said:


> I mix it maybe 1/3 Proline to 2/3 distilled water in a spray bottle (sorry I don't actually measure). Spray on a cotton ball or cotton bad to clean with. If I'm cleaning pee or something I'll spray it right on the coat.


Cool, thanks JMM. Now I'm glad I bought an extra spray bottle the other day!! :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, I've been using it for years and didn't know you were supposed to dilute it! :blush:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Gosh, I've been using it for years and didn't know you were supposed to dilute it! :blush:


The bottle says to use it straight up ... but that's why I asked here. If I can dilute it and it works just as good ... yeah for me. LOL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It can be harsh on the coat and cause breakage (alcohol based product), that is why diluting it is a good idea. People will also tell you that you should use a towel or a cloth to soak it up after you apply it to the coat, so you are not leaving too much in.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Is this basically the same as the CC Show Off spray? I'm not sure but I think it may be? The Show Off (what I use) does seem to be pretty harsh.


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Is there a kinder no rinse shampoo out there.... ? :O)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have both the Pro line and the Show off products. One of them stinks....I'm not close by, but I think it's the Show off. I basically use the them for quick potty clean-ups when necessary.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I haven't had any issues with using it diluted. I always blot dry as much as possible.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have nothing to judge it against, but I recently bought the Pure Paws one. You do have to dilute that. I have only used it on her rear end and head a bit so far. It did a very good job.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

2maltmom said:


> I have both the Pro line and the Show off products. One of them stinks....I'm not close by, but I think it's the Show off. I basically use the them for quick potty clean-ups when necessary.


I do think the Show Off stinks..it smells sort of chemically, to me- so I don't used it very often at all.

Once Bisou peed on the white bathroom rug and I sprayed some of it on it (as it was right there)..and it turned it immediately white!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been thinking about purchasing the Proline Self Rinse and am wondering if it can cause dry skin. I feel that the Spa Lavish dries Aolani's muzzle a bit and am looking for alternatives. Lately I've been applying some coconut oil on his muzzle but as you can imagine it leaves him very oily.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you tried just using a wet washcloth? I only really wash faces once a week. In between I remove eye goobers with a moistened cotton ball. If its really nasty I'll use a bit of waterless shampoo and then a wet washcloth, then blot dry. 
I've cleaned bellies with it daily for years...never notices dry skin.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Jackie. I'll try just that. I've cut down on washing his face to maybe 3 times a week including bath time because his skin around there has gotten so dry. His face can get pretty nasty on our walks and sometimes when he eats food but I'm sure a wet wash cloth can help with that. Glad to know the waterless shampoo never cause dry skin in your pups. I may just give it a try on Aolani to see how we like it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I try to use as little product in my coats as possible. So if a little rinse with plain water will work, that's all I do.


----------

